# The most unusal !!!!



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

As most who know me I've done some pens out of .......different  things!
This pen is made from the most unusual thing I've done, there are only two people who know what this is and they can post but not give it away. The process to bring it to it's present state was a little time consuming. I've very rarely ever use a CA finish on a non wood (hint #1) but this has over 30 coats, so let the guessing begin, the first person to guess what this is I will send two of my personal stach of blanks.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm viewing on a 3 inch screen, but it sorta looks like shredded wheat cereal!


----------



## mb007 (Nov 20, 2011)

loofah?  (trying to think 'outside the box')


----------



## mredburn (Nov 20, 2011)

Recycled plastic?


----------



## philb (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like Black Palm, with very tight grain!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 20, 2011)

Compressed road apples?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 20, 2011)

Sponge


----------



## CaptG (Nov 20, 2011)

Moss


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Seven no's:wink: and seven not even close:biggrin: hint # 2 Not man made


----------



## Haynie (Nov 20, 2011)

You are from Oklahoma so maybe it is either hose of cow poop


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Nov 20, 2011)

Horse hair?


----------



## ragz (Nov 20, 2011)

Buffalo droppings....


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 20, 2011)

Soy


----------



## CaptG (Nov 20, 2011)

Grass, lawn clippings


----------



## philb (Nov 20, 2011)

Cork?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Nov 20, 2011)

Seaweed??


----------



## wolftat (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like cross cut, dyed, stabilized palm to me.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 20, 2011)

*an uneducated guess*

just goin by the hints..how about petrified wood?...like I said..uneducated:redface:


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 20, 2011)

I say Tumbleweed.


----------



## grz5 (Nov 20, 2011)

algae? has to be some form of plant product/bi-product


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe a bone segment, dyed?


----------



## pensmyth (Nov 20, 2011)

Peat moss


----------



## 76winger (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going with armadillo dung. Those critters are everywhere down there!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Honeycomb?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

One reply is kinda close now here is hint #3 "darn thats big"!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 20, 2011)

Giraffe or Camel bone?


----------



## sgimbel (Nov 20, 2011)

buffalo droppings


----------



## JF36 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wasp nest in blue resin


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Nov 20, 2011)

Horse poo?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 20, 2011)

Mamoth hair pulled from the Siberian perma-frost.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 20, 2011)

Elephant waste... you've been to the circus again.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Hint #4:


----------



## SteveG (Nov 20, 2011)

Some type of dried cheese


----------



## philb (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a termite mound!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 20, 2011)

coral? or bone of some kind


----------



## Gregf (Nov 20, 2011)

Aunt Sara's fruit cake.


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 20, 2011)

Casted pubes, this is why two others are involved, you wanted two tones.

 

C

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Hint # 5, one if by land two if by sea, one if by land two if by sea.


----------



## mb007 (Nov 20, 2011)

Elephant bone?

Or a tooth from an elephant or... whale?


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 20, 2011)

hard tack?


----------



## RichF (Nov 20, 2011)

Some kind of mushroom.


----------



## mb007 (Nov 20, 2011)

Horse bone?


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hint 5 gave it away; ...#2 if by sea, it's fossilized whale poo!


----------



## philb (Nov 20, 2011)

Whale vertebrae


----------



## rsjimenez (Nov 20, 2011)

Kelp


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 20, 2011)

baleen?


----------



## JF36 (Nov 20, 2011)

Whale bone


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 20, 2011)

fossil coral


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 20, 2011)

Blue Whale Bone


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 20, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Hint # 5, one if by land two if by sea, one if by land two if by sea.


 

Barnacles from Noahs' Ark


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

We have a winner!!!! it is whale flipper bone and John Flory (JF36) beat Landon (hunter-27) by 60 seconds...
John PM me your address to receive your blanks....


----------



## Haynie (Nov 20, 2011)

darn!  With that last hint I was going to say you caught some crazy brit trying to get his hands on whitey and this was how you were getting rid of the evidence.

How the heck did you get your hands on whale fin bone?


----------



## philb (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn why did I say vertebrae not backbone! Was 2 minutes clear too!! 

You find some crazy things for pen blanks!! You would guess the pen was from the segment of bone in the background.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 20, 2011)

Haynie said:


> darn!  With that last hint I was going to say you caught some crazy brit trying to get his hands on whitey and this was how you were getting rid of the evidence.
> 
> How the heck did you get your hands on whale fin bone?



I'd start the quest in China Town. They got everything there. Next pen will probably be whale prostrate, nobody will ever guess that and Roy's the only one that might touch it! :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

Now that we have determined it's whale bone I'll tell the story of this bone, I got it from Rick P in Alaska about 4-5 months ago and sent it to Mesquite man to stablize and dye. Curtis said he had never seen anything like it, it was like stablizing air. He ran it through the vacuume chamber a number of times to get it to the blank you see in the picture and even that it stll had HUNDREDS OF VOIDS. It took me over an hour to turn each barrel as I had to take VERY lite cuts with my Rotundo. When I sanded it all the pours filled with sanding dust and after each frit I used my compressor to blow the pours out. As I said in order to fill the pors I used over 30 coats (I stopped counting after 35) of CA, most likely 50-60 to fill the pours and seal it. I now thinking that I have one blank left and will wait until this one is sold before attempting another one.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 20, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Now that we have determined it's whale bone I'll tell the story of this bone, I got it from Rick P in Alaska about 4-5 months ago and sent it to Mesquite man to stablize and dye. Curtis said he had never seen anything like it, it was like stablizing air. He ran it through the vacuume chamber a number of times to get it to the blank you see in the picture and even that it stll had HUNDREDS OF VOIDS. It took me over an hour to turn each barrel as I had to take VERY lite cuts with my Rotundo. When I sanded it all the pours filled with sanding dust and after each frit I used my compressor to blow the pours out. As I said in order to fill the pors I used over 30 coats (I stopped counting after 35) of CA, most likely 50-60 to fill the pours and seal it. I now thinking that I have one blank left and will wait until this one is sold before attempting another one.



WOW that was a lot of work that went into that pen. I think it was worth it the pen looks flawless


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 20, 2011)

Should try casting one with Alumilite instead of using stabilizer. I've had great luck casting old brittle deer antlers.


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 20, 2011)

Roy: You're not fooling anyone! You were just getting ideas for your next "most unusual" !!!!! You're something else. I haven't decided yet what it is, but it's something else!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
One of a Kind!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2011)

too late


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 20, 2011)

On the poop wagon...so to speak :redface:


----------



## arw01 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dried and hardend horse dung.  Not sure how you turn that stuff into a cube though.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 20, 2011)

Well it was fun seeing all the guesses. Thanks for adding some intrigue to the day Roy!


----------



## wolftat (Nov 22, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Hint # 5, one if by land two if by sea, one if by land two if by sea.


 You cast a Brit? Skip, is that you?


----------



## shadrach1944 (Nov 22, 2011)

Waste material from making Sorghum Molasses >


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 23, 2011)

Bat Dung from a bell tower...


----------



## glycerine (Nov 23, 2011)

Man... all that work and you could have just used black palm!!!! :biggrin:


----------

